# cutting clones for 2 tap roots



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 4, 2009)

as the title says, has anyone every tried it, or thought about it ?
would there be a better clone success rate, or faster take up rate, or just plain old faster growing plants ?
at a glance it would seem that 2 tap roots are better than one 

for those wondering how, its where you cut the clone.
instead of cutting the clone off the branch, cut both sides of the branch to form a T.
the picture illistrates this better than i can explain.
fig A is normal cut, fig B is 2 tap root cutting


----------



## SayWord (Feb 4, 2009)

but then it cuts off the whole rest of the top of the plant?


----------



## Woomeister (Feb 4, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> as the title says, has anyone every tried it, or thought about it ?
> would there be a better clone success rate, or faster take up rate, or just plain old faster growing plants ?
> at a glance it would seem that 2 tap roots are better than one
> 
> ...


if 2 tap roots were going to aid a plant in any way then nature would be doing it already, since plants have a single tap root then it must be the best way.


----------



## bossman88188 (Feb 4, 2009)

Mother nature has it right


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

I think the end that was origionally the "bottom" will root the other end will rot . Rot + roots=bad


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 4, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I think the end that was origionally the "bottom" will root the other end will rot . Rot + roots=bad


i wonder if this is so.
i know with air layering that roots grow out of the side of stalks.
and i have read that if you clone a plant upside down then it will root from the top.

ps if mother nature had it right then why are you all using hydro, nutes, RO water, and HID lights ??


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 4, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> ps if mother nature had it right then why are you all using hydro, nutes, RO water, and HID lights ??


+rep for dave the newbie


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fuck it give it a try!


----------



## aladdin2685 (Feb 4, 2009)

mother nature has 3 taproots. 1 being the cola the other 2 one on both sides =3

when you take a clone it only has one cola then one taprot on one side then it altnernates.
yo dave the newbie, yes it will work!

i sometimes top my plants and root both tops and have 4 plants and 2 already topped


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 4, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Fuck it give it a try!


 
i am 
i layered a branch outside into soil 3 weeks ago, with about 5 sub branches growing up out of the soil.
i cut the connecting branch between each sub branch yesterday.
they all seem to be 100% healthy with no wilting at all - and im the death of clones.
with other cloning methods ive tried if i can get 1/12 clones to root im happy.
i think i may have found a way of cloning a very hard to clone strain


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

i find if clones are in a bubler with a dome there are never probs almost 100%




DaveTheNewbie said:


> i am
> i layered a branch outside into soil 3 weeks ago, with about 5 sub branches growing up out of the soil.
> i cut the connecting branch between each sub branch yesterday.
> they all seem to be 100% healthy with no wilting at all - and im the death of clones.
> ...


----------



## KP2 (Feb 4, 2009)

clones don't have tap roots, they have roots. seedlings have tap roots. 

when a clone roots, it'll put out many shoots, not one.


----------



## Woomeister (Feb 5, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> i wonder if this is so.
> i know with air layering that roots grow out of the side of stalks.
> and i have read that if you clone a plant upside down then it will root from the top.
> 
> *ps if mother nature had it right then why are you all using hydro, nutes, RO water, and HID lights* ??


What a ridiculous statement, let me tell you why I use the things you list. Firstly, growing indoors requires it, secondly, we (indoor growers) are trying to replicate ideal natural growth! In other words_ copy _mother nature.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> What a ridiculous statement, let me tell you why I use the things you list. Firstly, growing indoors requires it, secondly, we (indoor growers) are trying to replicate ideal natural growth! In other words_ copy _mother nature.


actually with hydroponics we try to make it better.


----------



## KP2 (Feb 5, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> actually with hydroponics we try to make it better.


i disagree. we don't TRY.....


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 7, 2009)

well i like to try different things, ask questions, and wonder why
i dont just sit on my ass saying that nature is better so dont change anything.


----------



## YoungClover (Feb 7, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> well i like to try different things, ask questions, and wonder why
> i dont just sit on my ass saying that nature is better so dont change anything.


+Rep


----------



## SayWord (Feb 7, 2009)

u go dave! so are you gonna actually give it a try?


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 7, 2009)

SayWord said:


> u go dave! so are you gonna actually give it a try?


 
i have done
so far they are growing really well - hard to tell in only 2 weeks tho


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Feb 23, 2009)

and the results are in

no taproot as said earlier
roots sprout out from the main branch wherever they damn well please

KP2 called it right


----------



## newbie45 (Feb 23, 2009)

that was interesting. nice excrement more people should just try ideas that may seem crazy because you dont know what can happen


----------



## newbie45 (Feb 23, 2009)

+ Rep for effort


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 23, 2009)

You can get roots from the opposing end of a cut.. I've seen it when plants were doppled and damaged in wet ground.. A few ended up rooting from damaged side branches so the plants had more than one root system.. They grew nicely when conditions got better, and made it to harvest..


----------



## KP2 (Feb 24, 2009)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> and the results are in
> 
> no taproot as said earlier
> roots sprout out from the main branch wherever they damn well please
> ...


thanks for the pix! rep+


----------

